# Numen/Autarky/Peripeteia



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

*
:idea: Mutant :idea: Neurological :idea: Disorder :idea:
* 
 
i.e. neurosis e.g. apoplexy; dyslexia; aposiopesis anxiety; 
dysphoria; lethargy; depression; innately :idea:

My life had been a tenebrous and stoical ecstatically existence.


----------

